# My Murray Valiant Classic Springer



## kngtmat (May 14, 2012)

Here is my late 90's Murray Valiant Classic made before they went to a Chinese factory, other than of course the rear hub everything else is Wald & whoever made the springer fork.

$100 Selling to get bike parts I need.
http://lakeland.craigslist.org/bik/3011392173.html


I saw a Late 90's West Port close by with a springer but they want $150 and other ones of these Valiant Classic's for over $150.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 15, 2012)

Now I have better pictures of it a lot cleaner.


----------

